
Tinder Plus premium paid-for service starts TODAY - protomyth
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/techandgadgets/tinder-plus-pay-service-starts-today-10079983.html
======
protomyth
"Users under the age of 28 who want the extra functions will be charged £3.99
a month, and those over 28 will pay £14.99."

